# Collecting Tropical Fish In Ma



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone know any water body in MA that contain tropical aquarium fishes that can be legally collect?


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Qwertus said:


> Does anyone know any water body in MA that contain tropical aquarium fishes that can be legally collect?


1. They won't be tropical.

2. You can never collect fish, plants or any other kind of wildlife, including invertebrates and amphibians, from a state park.

3. Check with your state wildlife resource agency. You will most likely need a fishing license at the very minimum. Your WRA will also be able to tell you what fish can be taken, and by what method, i.e. dip net, siene net, etc. There are specific guidelines for collecting native wildlife.

4. Also, check www.nanfa.org or www.nativefish.org for info about your area, as well as other native fish enthusiasts in your area. They might be willing to give you some pointers on where to go, or you might even make a few collecting buddies.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I read somewhere that recently divers collected quite a few species that aren't native in MA in MA waters. Most are held at New England Aquarium. What I meant are fishes that look some other color rather than gray.


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

Tropical fish need tropical weather. You won't really find any tropical looking fish in New England, and tropical fish will not survive the winter months even if they were dropped in ponds, lakes, etc. You also will not really be able to keep fish native to MA if you don't own a chiller. It can be done, however.

What you heard was probably related to salt water fish, and even then, same rules apply.

Stevie D


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

StevieD said:


> Tropical fish need tropical weather. You won't really find any tropical looking fish in New England, and tropical fish will not survive the winter months even if they were dropped in ponds, lakes, etc. You also will not really be able to keep fish native to MA if you don't own a chiller. It can be done, however.
> 
> What you heard was probably related to salt water fish, and even then, same rules apply.
> 
> Stevie D


You can keep MA natives without a chiller. Some US native fish range from Canada all the way down to FL, and can be kept year-round without a chiller. Just avoid using a heater.

Also, there are quite a few colorful native fish, even in New England, that have sort of a tropical appearance. Unfortunately, native fish are overlooked most of the time, and LFS's don't carry native fish due to additional permits and regulaions that apply.

One example is the Northern Redbelly Dace, Phoxinus eos. Another very nice native fish is the blue-spotted sunfish, Enneacanthus gloriosus. In a planted tank, they take on a very dark, black coloration with irridescent blue spots all over their bodies, and have very cichlid-like qualities. Finally, some of the most colorful fish are the native darters, many of which have ranges that extend up into New England. However, darters are more likely to contain state protected species. All of these fish can be kept without a chiller.

I suggest you contact one of the aquarists at the NE Aquarium, who handles the native exhibits. They can give you the best info on native fish in your area. You might even want to volunteer a couple hours a week to get some good, expert knowledge.

In the meantime, you might want to get some basic info on native fishkeeping by reading some on the two websites I gave you. Also, there is a good book for the beginner native keeper:

http://www.amazon.com/North-America...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226246617&sr=8-1

This book is out of print I believe, but a very good primer. It also includes distribution maps, so you can see if the fish are native to your area.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Qwertus said:


> I read somewhere that recently divers collected quite a few species that aren't native in MA in MA waters. Most are held at New England Aquarium. What I meant are fishes that look some other color rather than gray.


This is true, and some fish we consider tropical actually come from climates very much like our own. The term "tropical" aquarium fish is actually quite generic. For example, White Cloud Mountain Minnows actually come from very cool streams in a very temperate climate. However, they are considered "tropical" fish. In fact, they are just exotic.

A very good example of a "tropical" fish gone rogue in New England is the Northern Snakehead (Channa argus). This is a terrible fish, which has been introduced in New England, and is now becoming established. This fish has been in the news quite a bit in Pennsylvania particularly.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Also, you'd be surprised how hardy some truly tropical species are, particularly Amazonian species. The USGS has confirmed sightings in MA of many Central American cichlids, as well as Oscars and Pacus from the Amazon. All of which were most likely released by careless pet-owners.

http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/Spec...roup],Genus,Species,SubSpecies&submit2=Submit


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I didnt realize there's oscars in MA never caught any. I dont see anyone fishing at charles river though, wondering if its allow.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Qwertus said:


> I didnt realize there's oscars in MA never caught any. I dont see anyone fishing at charles river though, wondering if its allow.


They might not have established there. However, there have been confirmed sightings according to the USGS, so there is proof that people are carelessly releasing exotic fish into our native waters.

Fishing is probably allowed on that river, but state restrictions on what types and quantities of fish can be taken would still apply. That's where contacting your state's wildlife authority is a good idea.

Of course, no one thought the Northern Snakehead could establish a breeding population in Virginia up to Pennsylvania, but it has, and it's spreading. This fish is native to the same tropical habitat as the giant freshwater stingray. Common sense would say that it would have died in its first winter. Quite the contrary though. People highly underestimate the immediate adaptability of fish.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

How did this thread get in NEAPS, anyway?


----------



## nodima (Aug 10, 2006)

Qwertus said:


> I didnt realize there's oscars in MA never caught any. I dont see anyone fishing at charles river though, wondering if its allow.


Fishing is very much allowed on the Charles, and it actually contains some really large fish--pike, bass etc. The upper stretches through Milford, Franklin, Medway, Millis, etc has some good trout water, and the state stocks it each year with trout.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Just thought I'd add that the tales of "tropical" fish being caught in N.E. waters are true... but they are marine fish, and it is a natural occurance. The Gulf stream carries pelagic eggs/fry of Carribean species up along the southern coast of N.E. in the late summer when the water is warmest. As the water cools, these misplaced babies die. The Boston Aquarium Society sponsored several collecting trips way back and we collected Butterfies, Angels, several species of Damsel fish and others. (of course now there are lionfish too, but that's not a natural phenomenon)

Other people have already covered the fresh water side of the question quite nicely, but I thought I'd straighten out where the "rumor" had come from.

Karen


----------

